# .303 british ammo



## milboltnut (28 Feb 2005)

Is there any Canadian .303 british ammo available to the U.S.? I checked Marstar, none.


----------



## hardtail (2 Mar 2005)

I believe you can get Canadian 303 ammo in the USA at american Wal-Mart. I dont know if there is Wal-Marts in the USA but you can get all Canadian ammo in Wal-Marts. Or if not I know a buch of Canadian stores that could probably ship you some by grey hound bus.

Send me a message if you would like them.


Hardtail  8)


----------



## NATO Boy (9 Mar 2005)

Although off-topic, this is a bit related.

Does anyone know where I can get .303 reloading supplies in Canada (preferably Ontario?) I know Shooter's choice (in Kitchener, Ont.) sells remington brass but I want to find materials to make ball ammunition and dummy rounds for reenactment stuff. I know Walmart sells Winchester .303 British SP rounds (but I'd rather spend more money and fire FMJ.


----------



## badpup (10 Mar 2005)

I would try visiting trade shows, and Gun shows. however due to the PC Climate in Canada you might have to travel stateside to get to one. I have seen complete.303 reloading supplies, at the Puyallup Gun Show in Washington State, and at Spokane's as well.
Ah the venerable old .303 there was a weapon, beat it against tree, and you could still drop a Moose with a single shot from 300 yds!


----------



## redleafjumper (10 Mar 2005)

I have been looking for a source for surplus IVI Mk8Z.  I have a rifle that really likes the extended range IVI load, but when I contacted IVI they don't produce it much now and only supply DND and police.  My reloads are ok, but finding a comparable bullet is problematic - it is for long range target use, not hunting and there just doesn't seem to be many sources for hard ball target .303 bullets in that weight.  Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## NATO Boy (10 Mar 2005)

badpup said:
			
		

> I would try visiting trade shows, and Gun shows...



It just might come to that...hell, if I could find some Original MK7 Ball for a fair price, I would buy it! But MK7 ammo is so rare (a collectible no less) and corrosive from age, I would much rather learn how to reload my own .303 too...I might try another show at Woodstock and see who has something.


----------

